

Drupal 8 is 2x to 200x faster than Drupal 7 for anonymous users - randomname2
http://wimleers.com/blog/drupal-8-page-caching-enabled-by-default?utm_content=buffer66dab&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
ddorian43
You would have more upvotes if you explained that it uses cache-tags (didn't
know about them) in the title.

